# Let's see those pantaloons!



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

I don't know why, but I like to call mountain goat legs, hawk legs, and Willow's hind legs "pantaloons". They are wonderfully fluffy! Hard to take a pic that does them justice because of her wagging tail but... Here is her fluffabutt!
















And the pantaloons of a mountain goat and a rough-legged hawk for comparison (not my pics)














!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Weird thread of the year award


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Lexie has been blowing her coat so there’s not much left!


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

WNGD said:


> Weird thread of the year award


I aim to please!

And come on, German shepherds have the best pantaloons!

Also getting the pics is really entertaining. Willow was so confused why I kept trying to take pictures of her butt....


----------



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)

There is a reason one of many nick names Trin has been given by my kids is "fluff butt". Here is a teaser trailer 😂


----------



## Chloé&Buck (Jul 1, 2020)

I LOVE dog butts!
From fluffy pantaloons to muscular boxer butt, to share pei's loose pajamas...
Regularly looking at my dogs' adorable butts increases my overall happiness. 
I'll take "butt portraits" tomorrow and post here


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

Chloé&Buck said:


> I LOVE dog butts!
> From fluffy pantaloons to muscular boxer butt, to share pei's loose pajamas...
> Regularly looking at my dogs' adorable butts increases my overall happiness.
> I'll take "butt portraits" tomorrow and post here


This is the thread we never knew we needed in our lives!

Looking forward to more doggy butt portraits! 😂


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I remember this was right after a bath, she was so fluffffy.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Out visiting and making himself at home, still trying to find his best butt shot.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

ksotto333 said:


> View attachment 578875
> 
> I remember this was right after a bath, she was so fluffffy.


That is a crazy amount of Floof!!


----------



## Chloé&Buck (Jul 1, 2020)

Meanwhile...


ksotto333 said:


> View attachment 578875
> 
> I remember this was right after a bath, she was so fluffffy.


WHAT ?! Lol
This material is incredible... It looks like foam.


----------



## Barz (Jan 9, 2020)

Dunkirk said:


> View attachment 578879
> 
> Out visiting and making himself at home, still trying to find his best butt shot.


A "classic" for sure!


----------



## Barz (Jan 9, 2020)

Someone is going to get a good fluff job today.....anyone want to help! Shouldn't take more than 4 hours.....


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Barz said:


> Someone is going to get a good fluff job today.....anyone want to help! Shouldn't take more than 4 hours.....
> View attachment 578928


Looks like my house.


----------



## Chloé&Buck (Jul 1, 2020)

Well guys, I tried... And it's hard to get a good butt shot!
The pantaloons are hidden behind the fluffy tail.










Flying butt


----------



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)

I was told NO 😜


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Nitro's cute little fluffy bum,


----------



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)

Sleeping fluff


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

Also, in case anyone is interested....I watched one of the new MeatEater episodes on Netflix last night and was highly pleased to hear Steve Rinella ALSO refer to mountain goat legs as "pantaloons"!


----------



## Chloé&Buck (Jul 1, 2020)

banzai555 said:


> Also, in case anyone is interested....I watched one of the new MeatEater episodes on Netflix last night and was highly pleased to hear Steve Rinella ALSO refer to mountain goat legs as "pantaloons"!


I guess this is now the official terminology.


----------



## LadyTheAussieShep (Oct 3, 2021)

Here is mine!


----------

